# Kabal of the Vile Soul - My Very First Army! - Dark Eldar



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

So, as the title suggest this is my very first wargaming army ever, and I chose Dar Eldar cause they looked pointy and fun. My friend, a Tau/everything player got me into 40k and somehow convinced me to drop 400$ on this thing with my Chistmas money. But I'm glad I did! Not only is it amazingly fun to play, but also to build. Anyway, I've finished piecing together 75% of my army so far (the 75% I own that is) and am proxying for now for two raiders, two ravagers and a venom. Our group isn't too picky so we don't play WYSIWYG. So i'm very sorry if some of this stuff is not up to snuff with the rest of these project logs. In fact, I have every belief it won't even come close, this being my first army and me being an impatient 15 year old. The paint scheme I'll be using will be pink and gold, with gray hair and pale skin. Should be fun. I'll post pictures in a couple days with all I've done, for now, a picture of my upainted Razorwing Fighter conversion.


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

Another quick update with my first completed Kabalite. Gives you a good idea of paint scheme, even if the quality of the model and picture are bad.


















Tell me which you think looks better.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pink? Really? 

I love that Fighter conversion, it looks really nice with the sails out to the sides like that. Have you found a way to do the bombs yet?

Regarding the painting, hope you won't take it the wrong way if I share a couple of tips with you!

- Never paint your final colour direct onto the model as a first coat, work up to it via at least one other colour. If you want your final colour to be pink, then paint a red over the black undercoat and then paint pink over the red. For example Black > Mechite Red > Tentacle Pink. It'll give you a much smoother finish. For your gold then I suggest painting Black > Tin Bitz > Gold to make it look a bit more gold-like without having to do thick coats.

- Several thin coats works better than one thick coat. Yes, it takes more time and is a pain in the ass, but the end result is much better. Watering down the paints slightly helps a lot in this regard, I always put about 5-8 drops of water into every single paint pot that I buy from GW before using it for the first time.

Finally, you may want to paint the gun a different colour so that it stands out from the body a bit more, maybe the same green that you used on his legs?

Good luck with the army!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Your off to a good start there, And welcome to the hobby to


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you very much for the paitnting tips! I started off wait a primer, only two coats though. I'll take your suggestion f working up to my desired colour! I have no idea how I'm going to put the neurotoxin/monoscythe missiles on my Razorwing. Maybe the Phantasm Grenades from the Hellion model?

Edit: Also, as I am a lzazy Teenager, I have been using spray paint to get my models painted for the most part. I spray paint the white, then spray paint the pink. Thats why some parts aren't covered. I then cover the parts I want to paint differently with a paint on primer then i color on top of that.


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

More update-ness. Half-painted Razorwing Fighter.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK. First tip I can give is to thin your pain some and only base your model in the color you want. If you want to cheat and be quick but still have some good looking model pick up some baal rd or black wash and brush it over you model and then do a quick dry brush of your model, that should give you a nice pop. The coverage on your models need to be worked on a bit as well. You can see the previous color through the color over it. Several thin coats are better then one tick coat.

Looking forward to seeing this project mature.


----------

